# Lump und Leng



## Udo (12. März 2003)

Hallo Sportsfreunde
Am Freitag gehts nach Norwegen.
Hier meine Frage: Lump und Leng filetieren oder in Kottelets
schneiden??????? Was ist für die weitere Zubereitung von Vorteil???????


----------



## anguilla (12. März 2003)

Also ich hab sie immer filetiert und dann portioniert.

Allerdings habe ich mal gelesen, dass kapitale Leng besser in Koteletts zu schneiden seinen.

Am Besten beides probieren!


----------



## Kunze (12. März 2003)

Hallo Udo!

Ich schneide auch nur Filets.

Brate sie gern oder mache Aufläufe. Legger. :k 

Wünsche dir einen tollen Angelurlaub mit bestem Wetter, wenig Wind und den dazugehörigen Fischen.  :m 

Nichts riskieren und komm gesund wieder.

Freue mich schon auf Bericht und Fotos.  

PS: Wetzstahl ist wohlbehalten bei mir angekommen. Danke. #h


----------



## holk (12. März 2003)

Ich schneide auch nur Filets....diese paniere ich beim Lumb wie ein Schnitzel :k  und beim Leng nur wässern,säuern salzen und dann ohne jede Pannade in die Pfanne..mmmhhh

Gruß holk


----------



## Ossipeter (13. März 2003)

Jo, Filets sind immer gut und Andy&acute;s Rezept ist Spitze :m


----------



## Udo (13. März 2003)

Hallo Sportsfreunde
Danke für euere Antworten.
Reisebericht und Bilder gibt es nach der Tour. #h


----------



## chippog (14. März 2003)

@ holk! säuern? du hast doch als angler entweder frischen fisch oder erstklassige ware optimal eingefroren! wozu mit der säure den feinen geschack verstören? säuern ist prima für nicht mehr ganz so frischen....... fisch! siehe auch angeregte diskussionen in der tiefe der anglerboardküche.

@ udo! grundsetzlich würde ich filetieren. zum ausprobieren ist aber ein breites schulterstück mit gräten und haut nicht schlecht, um es zu dünsten, backen oder andere schonende garungsmethoden auszuprobieren. da hast du dann mehr geschack drin. desshalb sollten diese stücke auch nie so lange eingefroren sein, sondern recht bald auf den teller kommen! gerade bei kleinen lumbs lasse ich manchmal die haut an den filets, besonders wenn ich sie gleich zubereite, erstens, weil kleine lumbs nicht sonderlich viel hautfreies filet hergeben, zweitens, weil das hautabziehen eine ganz schön zähe arbeit sein kann, was auch sehr unschöne filets zur folge haben kann und drittens, weil gebratene lumbfilets mit haut prima schmecken, zumal die haut gebraten gar nicht mehr zäh ist, was immer wieder verwundert! gleiches gilt auch für kleine lengfische. leider haben ja beide fischarten den magensack im maul hängen, wenn sie an die oberfläche kommen, so dass auch kleine exemplare kaum zurückgesetzt werden können.


----------



## holk (15. März 2003)

> säuern?



wieder etwas dazugelernt :m ...ich sollte halt öfter kochen :q ....nicht nur als Selbstversorger in Norge :q ..

Danke
Gruß holk


----------

